# Any Niche News?



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

Is there any news from Niche? In checking there website and Facebook







I'm not seeing any recent updates on production or shipping. With all the pre-orders and positive reviews the lack of information coming from Niche is a little unsettling. I know some of the folks here know or are familiar with the company principle(s), so anything you can share with those of us less informed?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

ncrc51 said:


> Is there any news from Niche? In checking there website and Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They had an updated 3 weeks ago that they were at the LCF.

Were you expecting something more recent or just updates more focused on production?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ncrc51 said:


> Is there any news from Niche? In checking there website and Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah the panic of the Internet generation.


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

As Mr Boots implies, if you read the Niche thread and see the progress and recent events it doesn't appear unsettling.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ncrc51 said:


> Is there any news from Niche? In checking there website and Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the US version of the Niche is working really well on my UK step down transformer, even though it's running at only 106 - 108V or so. The UK version always performs super well and as they are production tooled grinders augers very well for the production runs to come. Remember the Niche guys are very busy getting everything ready, so it doesn't surprise me communications (which by their nature need to be VERY thoughtfully done) are not coming thick and fast. Technical issues can delay projects but so far the Niche is performing perfectly, so I wouldn't be too unsettled at this stage.


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ah the panic of the Internet generation.


I'm rather old so I take that as a compliment.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ah the panic of the Internet generation.


on another internet matter , I ordered something today at 8.43 and apparently they are processing my order . Should I be concerned?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> on another internet matter , I ordered something today at 8.43 and apparently they are processing my order . Should I be concerned?


God dam, what kind of world is it we live in.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> on another internet matter , I ordered something today at 8.43 and apparently they are processing my order . Should I be concerned?


If you don't receive it before lunchtime, earlier today you could start a whining thread here about the appalling service I suppose.


----------



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

I've not seen any more information than posted on Indiegogo or social media. I've ordered one and don't get any different info from the public at large.

The original delivery date was June 2018 for the first backers. Its unlikely to be early!

DaveC's comments on here are best for any background as to quality/progress of the pre/early-production units.


----------



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

Thecatlinux said:


> on another internet matter , I ordered something today at 8.43 and apparently they are processing my order . Should I be concerned?


it is all relative. if it's same day Amazon delivery, then yes you should be concerned!


----------



## rytopa (Jul 18, 2017)

Glad that i am not the only one finding Niche team communications and updates seriously lacking.

Please bear in mind guys that this is a crowdfunding project, not a typical online shop whereby failure to deliver the goods you have multiple avenues for recourse. It is the crowd who brought this project to live by pledging a a certain amount of dollars, and there have been spectacular failures in the crowdfunding world, it is normal for contributors to feel jittery when there is an lack of updates.

The last non-marketing update is on the 29 March about the pre-production grinder and usually for projects like there this a big flurry of updates and activities to be heard nearing the shipping dates (confirmation of shipping address, changes to color, etc etc).

If there are any issues with production delays and such just keep us informed, likewise if there are non its also good to keep us informed why? because come June if the delivery deadline is not met as promise, you can be assure of really nasty comments on their social pages, and by than damage control would be much harder.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm really not concerned by their comms tbh. They have demo units out for testing and that all seems to be going well. They were at the LCF recently and that went well. Presumably they are now focusing on getting the parts made for assembly of production units.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

rytopa said:


> If there are any issues with production delays and such just keep us informed, likewise if there are non its also good to keep us informed why? because come June if the delivery deadline is not met as promise, you can be assure of really nasty comments on their social pages, and by than damage control would be much harder.


I sense the internet generation are impatient....


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> I sense the internet generation are impatient....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I blame Amazon same day shipping.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> I blame Amazon same day shipping.


A few weeks ago Amazon delivered my stuff before I ordered it.....I think it's a new thing they got going -1 day delivery.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

rytopa said:


> Glad that i am not the only one finding Niche team communications and updates seriously lacking.
> 
> Please bear in mind guys that this is a crowdfunding project, not a typical online shop whereby failure to deliver the goods you have multiple avenues for recourse. It is the crowd who brought this project to live by pledging a a certain amount of dollars, and there have been spectacular failures in the crowdfunding world, it is normal for contributors to feel jittery when there is an lack of updates.
> 
> ...


It's the sense of entitlement of the kickstarter generation...

It's depressing.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well at least you didn't back Voom! ohh it's killing me.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jony said:


> Well at least you didn't back Voom! ohh it's killing me.


Or invergo.....that's a wait that is never gonna end.


----------



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm not concerned. The best bit of the comms is just the fact that the early production units have been given to third parties. I'm happy with that.

I believe that both Kickstarter and Indiegogo encourage the businesses not to release too many updates. Certainly giving too many dates out e.g. for delivery is just a hostage to fortune.

I do think though, that given 99% of the population has probably never used crowdfunding before, that its natural for for people to be inquisitive (or even nervous) and post questions on a forum like this.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> A few weeks ago Amazon delivered my stuff before I ordered it.....I think it's a new thing they got going -1 day delivery.


Yeah - they knew what you were going to order because Facebook told 'em ;-)


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

Even if I were the paranoid type, I wouldn't be worried about delivery after speaking with Martin at the LCF. Doing this sort of engineering right is clearly a life long passion for him. This will happen.

That doesn't mean I'm not impatient too, but not worried in the slightest...


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

Although I could get bitten saying this I find this concern a little surprising. There's been something, either from the company itself or those otherwise in the know through testing, every few weeks. Work like this takes time and we as backers are significant risk takers, so we should surely be able to stomach not being spoon fed a weekly dose of reassurance.

If we saw a delay of say 2 months before receiving a product of the standard the testers are implying we'll get, would a crowd funding backer have reason to moan? I don't really think so. I think that would just make them a retail customer rather than a backer.

Running a business can be hard, inventing and bringing a great product to market is surely harder. They've already achieved a lot and it looks like very soon they'll be able to say they've achieved something really impressive.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm not concerned by how much info we are receiving from Niche. DaveC's comments/review of the product was enough to get me to back the product for August delivery. If i've heard nothing by the end of August then i'll start to be concerned. Until then im happy for them to be silent if it means they are cracking on with production.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

I certainly want this as soon as possible but I don't really have the slightest worry that it won't be delivered. The fact that we should be getting them in June and we are half way through May bodes well in my eyes. If there were issues or delays I'm sure we would hear about them.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I've got deja vu all over again... it must be time to bring this thread to a natural end.

Dear mods, I suggest creating a whole new area of the forum, probably called "Forum Rants" where all the complaints and concerns can cluster about everything ranging from the price of beans, made by knock (Peter puts kickstarter into perspective), oh, kickstarter of course, delivery companies, eBay traders masquerading as your best mate down the road selling his barely used in excellent condition pile of junk, the cost of shipping from Mongolia, and so on. This would cheer up my weekend no end and I could tell at a glance that I could save myself a whole world of pain by not going to that part of the Forum. Unless I fancy a good old moan about something like the price of V60 filter papers.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Phil104 said:


> I've got deja vu all over again... it must be time to bring this thread to a natural end.
> 
> Dear mods, I suggest creating a whole new area of the forum, probably called "Forum Rants" where all the complaints and concerns can cluster about everything ranging from the price of beans, made by knock (Peter puts kickstarter into perspective), oh, kickstarter of course, delivery companies, eBay traders masquerading as your best mate down the road selling his barely used in excellent condition pile of junk, the cost of shipping from Mongolia, and so on. This would cheer up my weekend no end and I could tell at a glance that I could save myself a whole world of pain by not going to that part of the Forum. Unless I fancy a good old moan about something like the price of V60 filter papers.


could open it up with this post


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

GingerBen said:


> could open it up with this post


I'll do something close....


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

mctrials23 said:


> I certainly want this as soon as possible but I don't really have the slightest worry that it won't be delivered. The fact that we should be getting them in June and we are half way through May bodes well in my eyes. If there were issues or delays I'm sure we would hear about them.


Oh dear....

You jinxed us


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Mid August for the first batch. News just in.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Looks like I'll have more muscles than expected... (currently using a Feld2 for espresso while waiting for the Niche)


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Gutted but looking forward to August...


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Oh well. Not really surprised, so many things to get in a row that a delay was almost inevitable. Looks like the Mythos vs Niche comparison will have to wait. Well in my house at least


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

lake_m said:


> Mid August for the first batch. News just in.


Thanks for the update. Where does Niche post their news? I had an email from Niche this morning - update on privacy policy, but no news on production.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

ncrc51 said:


> Thanks for the update. Where does Niche post their news? I had an email from Niche this morning - update on privacy policy, but no news on production.


comes as a link via indigogo so think it's on their page there too


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

ncrc51 said:


> Thanks for the update. Where does Niche post their news? I had an email from Niche this morning - update on privacy policy, but no news on production.


I had an update via their mobile app (indiegogo)


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

steveholt said:


> Oh dear....
> 
> You jinxed us


Balls









I've got a new coffee machine arriving in a few days as well that I was looking forward to using the Niche with. Sad times


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

It's a bit of a pain but, let's face it, it's more likely to happen than not, as it's a project after all.

I'd rather they get the Niche right and take the time rather than rush it.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

A nice bit about Niche in this months Caffeine mag


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

MildredM said:


> A nice bit about Niche in this months Caffeine mag


Thanks @MildredM I'll have to try & get hold of a copy, positive words for the Niche I assume? *crosses fingers*


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Jon_Foster said:


> Thanks @MildredM I'll have to try & get hold of a copy, positive words for the Niche I assume? *crosses fingers*


Really positive! And today Niche have acknowledged the write up on FB - and they seem very happy about it too


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Really positive! And today Niche have acknowledged the write up on FB - and they seem very happy about it too


Yes, saw that!

Really can't wait to get hold of mine!


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Where can you get Caffeine mag from? Whsmith?


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

cloughy said:


> Where can you get Caffeine mag from? Whsmith?


You can buy a subscription - 6 issues for the year in discreet plain wrapper. Or find a quality coffee shop that has a stockpile and take a copy for free. Not sure smiths will have it on their shelves.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

> Where can you get Caffeine mag from? Whsmith?





Syenitic said:


> You can buy a subscription - 6 issues for the year in discreet plain wrapper. Or find a quality coffee shop that has a stockpile and take a copy for free. Not sure smiths will have it on their shelves.


Smiths wouldn't stock it when in theory you could go round a corner and get it for free from a coffee shop although out of interest I searched the Smiths' site and got a fascinating response. Sub is the way to go.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Just noticed that the Niche has moved from the prototype to the production stage of development on the Indiegogo page, also a few new production pictures I hadn't seen. Waiting here with baited breath....


----------



## coffee3253 (Jun 12, 2016)

Are people not concerned that there is no warranty with this grinder? This is putting me off ordering one!


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

coffee3253 said:


> Are people not concerned that there is no warranty with this grinder? This is putting me off ordering one!


You can wait until it goes full retail then I'm sure one will be offered. I'm not fussed as it doesn't look like a complicated unit so I'm sure it's easily repaired if needed.


----------



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

You'll get the statutory guarantee under Consumer Rights Act if you buy now.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Niche have just posted an update suggesting that they will be sending out the first grinders reasonably soon (which makes sense as it is nearly August). They have sold 500 grinders and are expecting the parts to arrive "imminently" so they can start production in earnest. Good new!


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Interesting order numbering system they must be using. Ordered mine in March with an order number in the 9 hundreds so assumed by that they had orders for almost 1,000 by then. Gives me more hope that I might be in the first few outloads if the've just reached 500.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

I got an email/update from Niche a couple of months back saying one of the next things they were going to do was contact people to confirm addresses.

I haven't received this email yet and just wanted to check if anyone else has?

Thanks


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Jon_Foster said:


> I got an email/update from Niche a couple of months back saying one of the next things they were going to do was contact people to confirm addresses.
> 
> I haven't received this email yet and just wanted to check if anyone else has?
> 
> Thanks


Not yet and I'm one of the early backers.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Not yet and I was also one of the first 50 or so backers. They haven't started building them in earnest so they probably won't send those emails out until they have all the parts and have checked they are all ok.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks guys, just wanted to make sure I hadn't missed it


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

News coming up tomorrow guys! Hopefully it will be that they are starting to build these things in earnest and have all the parts (and that there are 0 issues).


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

suspect they are going to announce they have started building them soon. Hopefully only a few weeks away from some heading to us lot!


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Just got this update:

Update 31 - preparation for your Niche Zero Grinder delivery

IMPORTANT - Please double check and ensure your shipping address on Indiegogo is correct for delivery, as we will be locking your orders on 27/7/18.

Please check you have not repeated any fields, spelt everything correctly and provided a valid mobile number and email address.

Your email address and mobile number will be used by DPD (delivery service) to update you about your delivery by email and text message.

If your grinder package is returned to us, due to an incorrect address; regrettably we will have to charge you for the fees incurred in returning to us and posting out to you again.

We hope you understand the importance of checking your information as we want you to receive your grinder as soon it's ready.

Woot woot!!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

My news ..... still Loving it and my reasons are below!









Used it recently for some rapid fire Bianca testing. Ground and pulled 12 double shots in a row. Actually I have had the Production Bianca operational since about 8 July *and in 11 days, used the Niche to grind 150 double shots as part of testing.* This of course doesn't include the 100s of shots ground for the prototype Bianca.

So based on informal polls on here where average coffee consumption seems to be around 2-3 doubles per day at most. I did almost 2 months grinding in 10 days. Also judging by that standard, I would estimate to have shoved a few years worth of normal use through various test Niches. certainly this US test grinder has had over a years worth of normal domestic usage now......so much coffee thrown away, because I only drink 8-10 doubles per day! *The photos you saw of the chamber in a post a few days ago after 3 months, to get it in perspective, it had ground at least 900 double shots in that time as I was heavily testing various espresso machines as well.*



*
*It's a tough little grinder*.......*



*
*P.S. I suppose the burrs are just about run in now*!*

*
*


----------



## Niche Coffee (Aug 4, 2017)

Just to let you all know, we post our updates directly to Indiegogo and we can not control who receives an email notification about new updates.

If you don't want to miss out, we recommend checking the Indiegogo site once a week or follow us on Indiegogo (this will give you a notification).

To follow us, go to our page on Indiegogo and click the heart just below the funding total.

We wouldn't want anyone to miss out!


----------



## zoooook (Aug 8, 2018)

Im thinking of ordering one , october is delviery date i think


----------

